# Louisiana Campers Checking In



## 428fordmoco (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to say this site rocks. I have been reading the threads here for the last couple months and have gained so much knowledge from all you guys regarding Outback RV's. Thanks for providing this service to Outback newbies like myself.

Well you might ask how did I end up here, well my wife stopped by the new local RV dealer and saw a new Outback 279RB. She came home raving about how nice it was and you just got to go see it. Well the following week I stopped by with my 10 year daughter to take a look at this camper. All I could say is my wife was right, this camper was awesome and the outdoor kitchen sold me. My wife really liked the Kitchen and bathroom, but something was missing, well we found it when we looked at the 312BH model, it was the kids room in the back of the 312BH. My daughter Carley was so excited that she could have her own room with TV and storage for all her camping supplies. You know kids, they have to bring half their beedroom and a couple friends along with them for the camping trip. with that said we are all happy campers and the 312BH is the one for us.

We dicided to sell our 27' Aljo camper witch we have owned and enjoyed for the last twelve years and purchase the 312BH. Well it sold last weekend and now we are camperless, what a wierd feeling not having a camper. Now there is a big empty spot in the shop. I already miss it, but it is time to up grade. I spoke to Tony at Holman a few day ago about the 312BH. I got a price from him that was $4000 less than my local dealer. I also requested the A/C unit be upgraded to the 15000 btu unit. It really gets hot here in south Louisiana and the 312 is a large trailer. Tony quoted me a price of $991.00 to swap out the A/C unit. My only question is dose this sound like a fair price? I also requested the Reese stright line WDH with the duel cam sway control to keep things stright. This was priced out at $617.00 installed, witch I thought was a fair price. I still have a few details to work out, but I do see a road trip coming in the near future. Can't wait to get our new camper!!!

Thanks again for all the advice,


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

428fordmoco said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just wanted to say this site rocks. I have been reading the threads here for the last couple months and have gained so much knowledge from all you guys regarding Outback RV's. Thanks for providing this service to Outback newbies like myself.
> 
> Well you might ask how did I end up here, well my wife stopped by the new local RV dealer and saw a new Outback 279RB. She came home raving about how nice it was and you just got to go see it. Well the following week I stopped by with my 10 year daughter to take a look at this camper. All I could say is my wife was right, this camper was awesome and the outdoor kitchen sold me. My wife really liked the Kitchen and bathroom, but something was missing, well we found it when we looked at the 312BH model, it was the kids room in the back of the 312BH. My daughter Carley was so excited that she could have her own room with TV and storage for all her camping supplies. You know kids, they have to bring half their beedroom and a couple friends along with them for the camping trip. with that said we are all happy campers and the 312BH is the one for us.
> ...


That sounds a bit high to upgrade the a/c to 15,000 btu, especially if it's a factory upgrade. I thought the price was a few hundred bucks, but I'm not 100% certain. For $1,000, you could buy an a/c unit and do the swap yourself. Double check with Holman, and welcome to the site!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a dealer price on the AC upgrade. Are they keeping the old AC unit or do you get to keep it??


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

We are from Covington too - and can't say enough good things about Steve's RV in Lacombe. We are on our second camper from them - first an Outback toyhauler, and now a Jayco 5th Wheel. We actually bought from them when they were still in Chalmette.

When we sold our Outback we shopped nationwide from the wholesalers, and then checked back with Steve - he got very close to the price so we went with it, and we still have access to a local dealer who has a wealth of knowledge and will help us out in a pinch. Plus we didn't have to factor in shipping or travel costs to get our camper. He also did a courtesy trade to save us on taxes after we sold our Outback ourselves.

There is something very comforting about having a resource just 20 minutes from the house with a product as big, bulky, and heavy as a camper.

Good luck with your new Outback - they are great campers.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the site. Good you've been doing your homework. Is say for sure don't pay that for an upgrade, I paid that much to add one. I'm at work now and typing on my phone, but search my posts or click the link in my sig, with my more. I've had sever other members contact me and have me walk them thru doing it. Keep doing your homework, and don't sign until you're completely satisfied.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









If you lived up here in the cold (not really this winter) north, I'd suggest you have them order one from the factory with the upgraded AC, and take delivery by spring. I guess, living where you do, you wouldn't want to wait that long.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> Congrats and welcome to the site. Good you've been doing your homework. Is say for sure don't pay that for an upgrade, I paid that much to add one. I'm at work now and typing on my phone, but search my posts or click the link in my sig, with my more. I've had sever other members contact me and have me walk them thru doing it. Keep doing your homework, and don't sign until you're completely satisfied.


Definitely get with this guy on that unit. He should probably know it better than the factory since he's done just about everyhting to it. If you have some skills, he can talk you through it. He helped me out a bunch!!!!!!







By the way, welcome to the site!


----------



## 428fordmoco (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, thanks for all the info regarding the A/C upgrade. I now have a lot of questions to ask Tony at Holman. You know I never thought about the old unit, but if I got the old unit then it's probably not a bad deal.

As for my local dealer Steve's RV in Lacombe, I have heard nothing but good things about them. A good friend of mine from Slidell just bought a 279RB from them a few weeks ago. He was very happy with the sales staff and their service. Another friend bought a 298RE from them six months ago and parked it by their house for their inlaws to live in. He didn't have a truck to pull it so they delivered it to his house, and have been back a few times to perform warranty work. I spoke with Dave over there and he was very nice and helpfil, but when I asked how frim the price was he replied they don't usually move off the price listed. I will give them another chance at the sale as soon as I get the final deal from Holman. I would rather spend my money with the local guy but I will shop price and if I can save four grand for the same camper I will make the trip to Holman. Just another reason for a vacation.

Glad to hear there is other outbackers form Covington, What do they say, small world.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

They were firm on price with me too until I emailed them my other quote, and mentioned that I really wanted to buy local if they could get close on price. Then they got better, and it wasn't worth the difference to me to travel, plus risk losing the good local service.

Feel free to PM me if you need anything else.

Clark


----------



## depecheboy (Jan 28, 2012)

428fordmoco said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just wanted to say this site rocks. I have been reading the threads here for the last couple months and have gained so much knowledge from all you guys regarding Outback RV's. Thanks for providing this service to Outback newbies like myself.
> 
> Well you might ask how did I end up here, well my wife stopped by the new local RV dealer and saw a new Outback 279RB. She came home raving about how nice it was and you just got to go see it. Well the following week I stopped by with my 10 year daughter to take a look at this camper. All I could say is my wife was right, this camper was awesome and the outdoor kitchen sold me. My wife really liked the Kitchen and bathroom, but something was missing, well we found it when we looked at the 312BH model, it was the kids room in the back of the 312BH. My daughter Carley was so excited that she could have her own room with TV and storage for all her camping supplies. You know kids, they have to bring half their beedroom and a couple friends along with them for the camping trip. with that said we are all happy campers and the 312BH is the one for us.
> ...


Welcome to the club. This site is fantastic and the members are even better.

Robert


----------

